# Shark fishing 11/9



## amber.marie (Oct 15, 2013)

Going shark fishing Saturday night with devinsdad and UGLY. We will be at Fort Pickens or Chicken Bone if anyone would like to join us. If anyone has any extra bluefish or stingray it would help. I'm ready to catch my first shark this weekend!!!!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I might be able to go. Well see. I might be hunting tuna at the rigs . I have plenty of blues, rays and cownose.

If anything hit the beaches in the a.m for blues and try sikes, Navarre bridge or even gulf at night for rays. I've been just using squid and usually get one or two rays each time. Take another pole with a snatch hook too. Ray last a while so only need one ray really if you're planning on cutting it up.

Could make for a good night. Low is 54°, which isn't bad at all, low winds from North and 36% loom.


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

The bait guy in milton has some nice big.blues for 3 bucks a piece


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Tear it up! Don will put you on a biggun hopefully!


----------



## amber.marie (Oct 15, 2013)

Justin, you more than welcome to join us. I'll PM you. And I'm sure between Don and Gary I'll hopefully "cross my fingers" get a nice size shark.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

good luck. I got a small ray and about half a blue. I probably wont be able to make it but if don can come get the ray and blue before they head out they're yours. if I get some money ill be out there and yall are still welcome to use whatever extra bait I got.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Amber and Don. Try and get some bait. But if not and I make it I got bait. I have 9 blues, 6 fat mullet, 3 full rays, 2 massive cownose and some cut ray and cownose. Bait is not an issue lol.


----------



## amber.marie (Oct 15, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Amber and Don. Try and get some bait. But if not and I make it I got bait. I have 9 blues, 6 fat mullet, 3 full rays, 2 massive cownose and some cut ray and cownose. Bait is not an issue lol.


 
I think you pretty much have the bait covered but I'll see what I can do. lol


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

I'll probably carpool with don. fish for rays friday night, go try to spear some saturday and then hit the docks sat. afternoon. should be ok for bait


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

amber.marie said:


> I think you pretty much have the bait covered but I'll see what I can do. lol



Well figure out plans when it gets closer. I'll bring bait for enough of us. I'll probably use a full ray. But I'm sure if I make it between Me and LP we should be good to go.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

My new go to spot for shark bait is the free to good home section on craigslist :devil2: Don't worry only cats and no cute ones!!!!! UGLY


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> My new go to spot for shark bait is the free to good home section on craigslist :devil2: Don't worry only cats and no cute ones!!!!! UGLY


Perfect! I have a pug, hes not a cat but hes definitely not cute. He's a porker too, so he might work pretty good


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

i have two redfish carcass and the centerline of a blacktip for bait... could only catch hardheads and one whiting the last two night. i suck at ray fishing.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> i have two redfish carcass and the centerline of a blacktip for bait... could only catch hardheads and one whiting the last two night. i suck at ray fishing.


I'm going right now for more


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Damn it's rough out here tonight. Brought surf rod so gonna try for a few. Then I'll check the sound for rays


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

How did you do on the rays Justin?


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Hitting up sykes tonight. Anyone want to give me their number so I can give you a call if we get any rays? Would keep them for you but I don't have any freezer space.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> How did you do on the rays Justin?


none last night. I usually do pretty good from gulf and sound. Gulf was really rough so I tried the sound. No luck. May try later on, but I have enough rays. I just like to catch them to keep a stock of them


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> none last night. I usually do pretty good from gulf and sound. Gulf was really rough so I tried the sound. No luck. May try later on, but I have enough rays. I just like to catch them to keep a stock of them


Soon as I get a deepfreezer I'm going to fill her up with rays!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Soon as I get a deepfreezer I'm going to fill her up with rays!


check craigslist. I've seen them for $75-$100. I'm debating getting a larger one or another. Mine is just about packed full. I could fit a few more rays in there maybe. The 2 full cownose aren't helping with the space lol


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> check craigslist. I've seen them for $75-$100. I'm debating getting a larger one or another. Mine is just about packed full. I could fit a few more rays in there maybe. The 2 full cownose aren't helping with the space lol


Waiting to move out of the dorms before I get one!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Lol yeah that could be a problem.

Just go get them the day of shark fishing and keep it on ice. I just use cut squid and of they're there they will take it. I've narrowed down my cownose spot.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

you can keep a ray on ice for a good 3 days before it starts to smell. even then it still works. i usually put them in a bag and then get the 16lbs of bagged ice from the big ice machines. 

Nathan you have my number. just let me know i might head out and drop a bait for the magic hour if you get a ray.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> you can keep a ray on ice for a good 3 days before it starts to smell. even then it still works. i usually put them in a bag and then get the 16lbs of bagged ice from the big ice machines.
> 
> Nathan you have my number. just let me know i might head out and drop a bait for the magic hour if you get a ray.


Will do, no promises!


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

MoganMan said:


> Soon as I get a deepfreezer I'm going to fill her up with rays!


I told yall I live right in front of campus and your welcome to stock them in my freezer, its in the garage and can be gotten to any time


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Flguy32514 said:


> I told yall I live right in front of campus and your welcome to stock them in my freezer, its in the garage and can be gotten to any time


I'll try to remember man! You heading out to sykes tonight?


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

MoganMan said:


> I'll try to remember man! You heading out to sykes tonight?


Not sure yet I'll holler if I do


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Sounds good!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Slaying any rays?


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I have a freezer, where about do you live?


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

mine is usually pretty empty too!!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm gonna still try and come. Going on boat Sunday so have to prepare boat etc. Hopefully I can get some tuna for bait


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

If anyone wants to shark tonight Foreverfishing is at the beach right now looking for a fishing buddy!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Update on who is going? My daughter, amber.marie, is driving me nuts about going this afternoon/evening. Who is going?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I might try to still go. I don't want to be up all night after fishing getting boat ready and then get up super early.

What time you looking at going and where?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Don and I are going. were leaving in a couple hours to grab bait and supplies.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I was going, but amber.marie is now in a pissy mood.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

C'mon now! Tell her the best way to get over a hangover is BEER!!!!!!get some parkas together and lets go!!! Justin we are leaving crest view soon to head to pcola and brawl some beasts come on out! You have my number call or text and I will let you know where we are setting up! Anyone else up for some sharking???? UGLY


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> C'mon now! Tell her the best way to get over a hangover is BEER!!!!!!get some parkas together and lets go!!! Justin we are leaving crest view soon to head to pcola and brawl some beasts come on out! You have my number call or text and I will let you know where we are setting up! Anyone else up for some sharking???? UGLY



I'll keep you posted. I wanna try but I have a lot to do with dad to prep boat. I'm taking some shark bait with me so hopefully a big boy comes around


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Don- She is still upstairs in her room.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Women, can't live with em can't them without em. 

I know it's your daughter, I'm just speaking for women in general


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Justin618 said:


> Women, can't live with em can't them without em.
> 
> I know it's your daughter, I'm just speaking for women in general


Thanks- Try living with her. I lover her with all my heart but DAMN!.... Of course when she see's this I am going to get my ass handed to me by Amber and Momma.... If I end up missing, look I the swamp near NorthPoint.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Justin618 said:


> Women, can't live with em can't them without em.
> 
> I know it's your daughter, I'm just speaking for women in general


I dated a girl who had a twin sister and no other siblings. Her dad would say women, can't live with em, can't live with em. His wife and daughters didn't really like that saying.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Any luck??


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

bull reds and blues on 11/9 and sharks on 11/10. had to load up on rays before we could get the sharks to feed.


----------

